# can allergies affect tx or the embies



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

hi i have being told i have urticiara CRONIC HIVES  but they wont test me to see what is causing it ,it started when i was on honeymoon and we got really bad food poisoning i have now had them for two years . now i am starting to wonder weather it might effect my embros when they are put back


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

sweetchilli said:


> hi i have being told i have urticiara CRONIC HIVES but they wont test me to see what is causing it ,it started when i was on honeymoon and we got really bad food poisoning i have now had them for two years . now i am starting to wonder weather it might effect my embros when they are put back


Hello,

I am sorry but that is really a quesion for your Consultant as it is a medical condition. I cant find any research in the area so it may be it is not something that has been especially looked into.

Best wishes


----------

